

Show HN: GlobeDrop – Travel Meaningfully - zkanda
https://www.globedrop.org/?hn

======
noble12
This looks pretty great. Will be in Myanmar in a week and would like to try it
out.

I'm also the NA operations director for CDO Nepal and think there could be an
opportunity to work together. We should connect. Shoot me an email when you
get the chance.

Graham

~~~
zkanda
Yes, thank you very much. Will definitely do.

